# Revealed: Audi TT offroad Concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I just uploaded the PR and all the photos (including our new high-res gallery format) to our blog. I'm in a jam to get out of here for a car show, but please feel free to cross-post the release or pics in here for ease if you have time.

Link is here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/revealed-audi-tt-offroad-concept-show-car/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*"TT Offroad Concept" Video.*


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Is there really room in the line up for a A3 sportback, Q3, and this!? Way too much market fragmentation to be worthwhile. Audi should leave this as concept only or kill off another model.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The hole offroad thing does not belong in the TT range.
The better make it a normal 5 door and drop the offroad part.

More something like these.


----------

